# building openoffice running out of space.



## Pluribootent (Feb 14, 2011)

I reinstalled my ports using: 
	
	



```
portmaster -a -f -D
```
Some ports I had to do manually, but all in all it went well except for openoffice.
When I build it, I am running out of diskspace, and the build fails.

```
df /usr
Filesystem   1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad14s2g  25306458 11936176 11345766    51%    /usr
```

The folder /usr/ports uses 46% of /usr.

I have built openoffice 4 weeks ago and there is a backup in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/.

```
pkg_add /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/openoffice.org-3.3.0.tbz
openoffice.org-3.3.0/openoffice.org/basis3.3/share/config/images_industrial.zip: (Empty error message)
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_add: tar extract of /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/openoffice.org-3.3.0.tbz failed!
pkg_add: unable to extract '/usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/openoffice.org-3.3.0.tbz'!
```
In that folder are about 7GB of packages.
How can I free some diskspace? Or is it even possible to install the package?


```
# df -k
Filesystem   1024-blocks       Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad14s2a     2026030     555060   1308888    30%    /
devfs                  1          1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/ad14s2f     8122126    2704032   4768324    36%    /home
/dev/ad14s2e     2026030         94   1863854     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad14s2g    25306458   11936208  11345734    51%    /usr
/dev/ad14s2d     5056558     621776   4030258    13%    /var
procfs                 4          4         0   100%    /proc
linprocfs              4          4         0   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```

Thank you!


----------



## rhyous (Feb 21, 2011)

How much space is used in /usr/ports/distfiles?

You may have to `make distclean` on everything. 

Then delete all your backups, or move them off, see how much space that gets you. Then try to install Open Office again.

Worst case, if you cannot free space to build OOO, You may have to build the package on a different box that has more space, then make it into a package, then install.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2011)

If I recall correctly you'll need about 11GB of free diskspace to build openoffice.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 21, 2011)

Much simpler, easier, to install OpenOffice.org via binary packages (killasmurf86 has posted links to some in the forums, for example).  Then add an ignore file to the pkg database so that portmaster and such don't try to upgrade it:
`# touch /var/db/pkg/OpenOffice.org*/+IGNOREME`
(use the correct directory name for your version of OpenOffice)


----------

